# Great news from SC!!!



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Pulled this off of Mark Dickson's website. 

Updated 11-10-06

I fished today with a great group of guys from the Seacoast Anglers Association, Chris Carbone, Frank Rissaro, and Bobby Hooks. We had a great day, catching 10 Speckled Trout (2-3 lbs.) and 1 Redfish and I really enjoyed their company. It has been a pleasure to have had so many local people coming out to fish this fall and I am very thankful that the fish gods have blessed us all.* I am pleased to report that the first ever restocking of Red Drum in our area will happen on Monday. The fish will be in the 12-14 inch class and 1,000 will be released between Cherry Grove and Dunn Sound. I begged these folks with the S.C. Dept. of Natural Resources to consider this a couple of years ago and the response was "not enough funding". Several fisherman and fishing clubs also started inquiring and with this joint effort, I feel like maybe we have been heard.* Wally Jenkins with the S.C.D.N.R.has asked me to assist them in the placement of the fish and I am more than greatful to do so. In the past I felt that we had been a little bit overlooked on the north end of the state but recently with all the exposure the Jim Caudle Reef has received maybe more great things like restockings and reef enhancnement will continue. I am very excited about all that has been happening lately with the Jim Caudle Reef and this restocking of Redfish is simply AWESOME. I will post some


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Found an interesting website today....

This is making me rethink everything


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals !


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

dumb


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

saying she wouldn't eat a grouper any more than she'd eat a cocker spaniel and that they both feel pain is retarded. They claim that many trees and plants feel pain as well. Does that mean the lady doesn't eat anything? Why are animals so much better than plants. She should go an a hunger strike!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I thought the site was a joke, but it's not. Some people..........


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Fishing Hurts? yea I stuck a 4/0 Owner to the shank this summer and it did HURT.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Please Eat The Animals


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

They fish for tofus maybe. But remember this. "Vegetarians are at the bottom of the food chain." People grew bigger brains from eating meat. It's proven. Look at a lot of those moron vegetarians. The are regressing. Soon they will be back in the trees.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

this is funny, because PETA is using misinformation to set an agenda. The university I work at has a huge fish bio lab (focus is tarpon and red drum) that has done this question with some other neuroscience focusing unis. They and others have constantly found fish do not possess the nervous system for pain in their extremities or the brain. Fish are not wired to feel pain. They fight resistance of the line and the beaching. Plus, their billboard doesn't stop me. The best fight I ever had was a 180# bull mastiff. They can really send the line screaming.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Dang!!! I guess the peta article was more interesting than 1,000 redfish at cherry grove Anyone want to fish tomorrow???


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

What time?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

smoldrn said:


> What time?


Lets meet 7 am at perry's. Give me a call if there is an issue. I'm gonna shoot you something in a sec.


----------

